# need info please on broken 90 series spokes



## sfzx (Nov 25, 2011)

Too all that are breaking spokes on ea90 series wheels sl and slx. Please post if your having front wheel or rear drive side or rear non drive side spokes breaking. Or is it random for those that have had more than one broken spoke as I have in two months. Mine have both been rear non drive side spokes.
Has anyone tried respoking an entire wheel with DT's too see if the spokes are the issue and were you succesful and for how many miles since rebuild. This is what I'm thinking about doing at this point. :idea:


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I read someone's spokes were being rebuilt so I think spokes are the problem


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I had a front spoke pop, and after some discussion with Easton they opted to rebuild my wheels. IMO the spokes are good, so good that Easton has building wheels to a very high tension. In the process of building the wheels up the nipples are driven to the end of the threads sometimes, and sometimes one of these pokes will fatigue and pop resulting in a walk home or call for help. I explained that although I really liked the amazing stiffness and relative speed of the wheels I ride solo and I really don't like walking in my cleats. They rebuilt both of my wheels possibly with slightly less tension, since there return they have been problem free. 

Two things to note if you send your wheel to Easton for service:

Check your bearing preload adjusters, they may be very tight if the Tech who trued the wheel did not loosen them back up when they were done. 
GET EXTRA SPOKES AND NIPPLES FOR BOTH WHEELS and you will never be stuck having to wait a couple weeks to get a spoke fixed. Replacing a single spoke is not rocket science, even if you can't do it your LBS can.


----------

